# Mafia Blocks,Bunker blocks



## IA snoman (Aug 31, 2003)

Can anybody tell me where I can find new or used blocks for a salt bin? I am also curious how much they might cost. I am in central Iowa. Finally how much do they weigh and how do you guys move/stack them?


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Call your local concrete yard, that's where we got ours. You should shop around though, I got one price for $90 for a 6' block and another for $50. I had ours delivered and they set them where I wanted them, so we didn't have to wory about moving them.

Make sure if you are going this route, that you get them now so they have time to "cure". I ordered ours last fall and the salt ate through a few of them.

Bossman


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

There is no Mafia. It was a figment of RFK imagination designed as a political forum to attack a minority group. These terms are not acceptable in today's Politically Correct society.

Your local burial vault maker might have them also.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

What Bossman said. I heard they are $30 around here, delivered. Never thought about letting them cure. What do you guys use for the "floor" I was thinking of putting in a couple of inches of concrete, quick and nasty.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

concrete works but we've dropped them on blacktop as well.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

I would put them on concrete, at least 4 inches think, that will hold the weight. Paid 35 for the blocks in northern ny


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I would love to find them for $30. I am actually getting ready to order another load to stack them 1 more high, then put up a Tractor Supply RV shelter.


As far as a floor goes what would work better asphalt or concrete? We stored the salt on the gravel last year with no problems, but planning to asphalt before winter.

Bossman


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Bossman 92;785144 said:


> I would love to find them for $30. I am actually getting ready to order another load to stack them 1 more high, then put up a Tractor Supply RV shelter.
> 
> As far as a floor goes what would work better asphalt or concrete? We stored the salt on the gravel last year with no problems, but planning to asphalt before winter.
> 
> Bossman


Concrete


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Go with concrete, Trust me


----------



## Cat Man 77 (Jan 31, 2009)

we did one of these bins poured 8 inches of concrete as a floor and have the blocks stacked 6 high. there are guys in my area selling 6 foot blocks for $25 plus delivery and we had to set them all up


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Concrete! If not a chunk of asphalt on a spreader conveyor is an expensive repair and you better have buck ups! Speaking from experience (we put screens back on spreaders after this)!


----------



## kimber (Oct 27, 2008)

Bossman 92;785144 said:


> I would love to find them for $30. I am actually getting ready to order another load to stack them 1 more high, then put up a Tractor Supply RV shelter.
> 
> As far as a floor goes what would work better asphalt or concrete? We stored the salt on the gravel last year with no problems, but planning to asphalt before winter.
> 
> Bossman


Bossman,

I used to work for a ready mix producer...I don't think they are $30/block...call Osborne Medina...they make them and sell alot of them. If you let me know your company name, I can call the GM and let him know you are looking. Their # is 330-723-0015. (I worked for the company in another location for 12 yrs)


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok looked back at some old records and found the following

4' long mafia block- $35.00 plus tax
6' long mafia block- $55.00 plus tax


Those are new york prices, not delivered. 

Also you are more likely to chip off a big chunk of pavement than concrete to get it into you spreader if it was poured right and you bought the right psi concrete, but it also depends on if you have a top screen on your spreader and what kind of machine operator you are on the floor of your salt shed, Concrete takes more abuse over pavement!!!!!


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Kimber, that sounds great, I will call them today. By the way do you still have any salt for sale? We are looking for about 100 tons. I need to concrete the floor and add the top, but would like to buy now and take delivery later.

Thanks Bossman


----------

